# Queening



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey guys, i was just wondering if anyone on here shows??? i was intrested in it. sorry i dont really fit in here, but it kinda does. hehe.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

_Locked to eliminate duplicate post. Discussion has already been created in "Do you show?" under Horse Shows category. Please do continue discussion there! _


----------

